# Bank fishing Tampa Bay?



## FishJunky (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll be staying on the Bay and was wandering if there was any good bank fishing? What to use live or lures?


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

So where exactly are ya stayin? I live on the bay and usually fish off bayshore blvd alot only cause it's a couple blocks away. There are lots of places to fish for us land fishermen. Some spots I frequent besides bayshore are the Gandy bridge and Ballast Point pier. If you are coming in from out of town I would recommend the Skyway pier. Spanish Mackerel are on the chew, Grouper and Kings are here. Another option is to hit Ft.Desoto and rent a kayak for some snook and red action.


----------

